#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  abortion in thailand

## slimboyfat

any ideas how much an abortion costs?

i will not go into further details of why i need to know. You can make up your own story and it probably won't be too far from the truth.

Thanks in advance.

if any of you have seen me posting the same thing in TV - I just wondered if i would be taken as a troll by those guys.

anyway this is a genuine request for info. cheers

----------


## kingwilly

I don't know the cost, however, there is a clinic next condoms and cabbages on soi 10. Presumably they have a website / phone number. 

I'm guessing that it's called clinic for family planning or that sort of thing...

----------


## stroller

One of the inlaws had an abortion 3 years ago in BKK borrowed 2.000bt from us, not sure what the actual costs were. She was in and out of the clinic within a few hours.

I'll find out more tonight if noone else comes up with more info.

----------


## slimboyfat

> One of the inlaws had an abortion 3 years ago in BKK borrowed 2.000bt from us, not sure what the actual costs were. She was in and out of the clinic within a few hours.
> 
> I'll find out more tonight if noone else comes up with more info.


thanks. it would be useful

----------


## JoGeAr

..??? Double up. See below.

----------


## JoGeAr

> I don't know the cost, however, there is a clinic next condoms and cabbages on soi 10. Presumably they have a website / phone number. 
> 
> I'm guessing that it's called clinic for family planning or that sort of thing...


It's actually run by Pattaya International Hospital which backs onto the clinic. Has an absolutely amazing garden full of massive trees, which is a pleasant place to sit and wait for the deed to be done (or so I've heard anyway). Price about 5 years ago was 2,000 baht (again, so I've heard).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It costs around 5,400B.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The Cabbages & Condoms place on Soi *12* is her best bet. I had all the info as another poster had a problem 2 or 3 years ago, but I guess I threw it away.

One other comment; make sure 100&#37; that the father is who the girl says it is, as a lot of these skanky ho~s take the piss.

----------


## MeMock

^

I thought that place was a resturant?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It is, but the owner also owns the clinic next door.

----------


## slimboyfat

thanks for the info.

even though it could be a con, better to lose 5000 baht to a con than bring an unwanted child into the world.

ofcos it would have been a lot easier if she had followed the goddamn instructions that came with the pills

----------


## MeMock

wow, now thats business diversification in action.

----------


## MeMock

> ofcos it would have been a lot easier if she had followed the goddamn instructions that came with the pills


and of course it would have been a lot easier if you had........*sigh* it's not worth the grief.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> 
>  
> ofcos it would have been a lot easier if she had followed the goddamn instructions that came with the pills
> 
> 
> and of course it would have been a lot easier if you had........*sigh* it's not worth the grief.


ofcourse. but we all make mistakes.

----------


## slimboyfat

interesting to note that ThaiVisa mods closed my thread there in less than 30 minutes

----------


## kingwilly

> ^
> 
> I thought that place was a resturant?


Hence the reason that some thai female girls will not eat there, as they do not wish to be seen 'visiting' that place, in case somebody makes an assumption.




> wow, now thats business diversification in action.


Not really, Khun Meechai owns both places, and it is all about bringing family planning into the pyschi of the thai's minds. Empowering women to have information available to them.

Even, if you don't agree with it.

----------


## MeMock

> interesting to note that ThaiVisa mods closed my thread there in less than 30 minutes


Why would they do that seeing that it is a genuine question?

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> 
> interesting to note that ThaiVisa mods closed my thread there in less than 30 minutes
> 
> 
> Why would they do that seeing that it is a genuine question?


because abortions are illegal in thailand

Abortion Costs - Thailand Forum

actually i have received a couple of helpful PMs from there so it is not all bad news

----------


## slimboyfat

btw dd i hope you are pleased that i remembered add 'in thailand' to the thread title.....

i know i have posted in the wrong section too, but i needed an answer fairly quickly as time is not on my side. 

pls feel free to move the thread at will to a more relevant section of your quango........

----------


## JoGeAr

> Originally Posted by mrT
> 
> 
> I don't know the cost, however, there is a clinic next condoms and cabbages on soi 10. Presumably they have a website / phone number. 
> 
> I'm guessing that it's called clinic for family planning or that sort of thing...
> 
> 
> It's actually run by Pattaya International Hospital which backs onto the clinic. Has an absolutely amazing garden full of massive trees, which is a pleasant place to sit and wait for the deed to be done (or so I've heard anyway). Price about 5 years ago was 2,000 baht (again, so I've heard).


Whoops... The place I'm thinking of is in Soi 5 and is next to PIC Kitchen (what is it with restaurants and abortion clinics?) but all the other info is correct.





> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> I thought that place was a resturant?
> 
> 
> Hence the reason that some thai female girls will not eat there, as they do not wish to be seen 'visiting' that place, in case somebody makes an assumption.
> ...


 
It's a bit of a family affair, because Meechai's brother Sanya is the Managing Director of Pattaya International Hospital.

----------


## slimboyfat

thank goodness this thread was moved before lily saw it

----------


## JoGeAr

Good grief!! Slimboyfat's got Lily up the duff !!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

There's a place on Petchaburi Road that many Thai use. It's a woman only clinic near to the Petchaburi / Suk 71 junction. I asked Wallace to ask his missus for their name and number, but after showing him my penis tattoo he ran away, so you might have to hassle him by PM.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Good grief!! Slimboyfat's got Lily up the duff !!


i walked right into that one didnt i

----------


## stroller

> I'll find out more tonight if noone else comes up with more info.


The cost was 5.000, clinic off Ramkamheng Rd.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> I thought that place was a resturant?





> It is, but the owner also owns the clinic next door.


So, what's the soup du jour?

----------


## blackgang

Bet you never guess what the meat in ya soup is..555

Real tender tho I bet..

----------


## slimboyfat

i have to admit that the threads posted here and at TV have gone pretty much how i expected.

but thanks for all the valuable information guys.

hopefully may come in useful for anyone else who temporarily loses their sanity like i have done

----------


## stroller

^
What's that supposed to mean?

Is there a story waiting to be told?  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> ^
> What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> Is there a story waiting to be told?


 
I think he has told the story...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

OK, Wallace has come up trumps.

Petcharavet Hospital
New Petchaburi Road (Go to the top of Suk Soi 71 and turn left onto Petchaburi Road)

Tel: 02 718 1515

----------


## slimboyfat

> OK, Wallace has come up trumps.
> 
> Petcharavet Hospital
> New Petchaburi Road (Go to the top of Suk Soi 71 and turn left onto Petchaburi Road)
> 
> Tel: 02 718 1515


great. thanks very much. hopefully can be settled by the weekend.

----------

